# Cutting - the very basics



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

After my current course I plan to introduce a cutting phase to rid the fat I have accumulated along my journey and to have a more lean look. Could someone advise what the best way would be to cut up (Lose Fat) but maintain and possibly gain muscle at the same time. Just the very basics please and nothing complicated.

Is it as simple as eating lots of protein and reducing carbs along with say three days cardio, three days weights.

I am looking forward to some great advice.

Thank you for taking your time to read this.

:becky: :becky:


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Here's a rule of thumb I was taught when cutting.

300 g's protein per day

70 g's fat

Heavy training days 200g's carbs

Moderate training days 150g's carbs per day

Light training days 100g's carbs per day

Have a cheat day during the week. Or another cheat meal, just so you dont go insane.

Most certainly include include cardio in your regime. Training on an empty stomach first thing in the morning will have you burning fat as your primary energy source.


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

splinter said:


> Here's a rule of thumb I was taught when cutting.
> 
> 300 g's protein per day
> 
> ...


Thank you! This is exactly the sort of reply I wanted.

Many Thanks

:clap2:


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

No problems, give it a whirl for a month; try to be as strict as you can. But as I say have your cheat days where you eat about 35 extra large pizzas as it'll be so worthwhile on friday night when you've gone on the lash with all your mates.

You might wanna avoid wheat sources as it can cause bloat, so bread and pasta.

Also fish may be a more desired cutting source of protein (feel free to very up the fish, dont eat tuna all the time; mercury poisoning n all). As it helps with the aesthetics of providing lean gains so I hear.

Try and use sweet potato as your primary carb source, brown basmati rice followed after.

Because you might not be eating so much fruits n veg, may I suggest you take added supplements such as magnesium, iron, potassium and zinc ontop of multi vitamins.

CLA 1000mg * 6 caps a day is worth a shout whilst cutting.

Are you going to be using a fat burner to help aid the whole lean up process?


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

splinter said:


> No problems, give it a whirl for a month; try to be as strict as you can. But as I say have your cheat days where you eat about 35 extra large pizzas as it'll be so worthwhile on friday night when you've gone on the lash with all your mates.
> 
> You might wanna avoid wheat sources as it can cause bloat, so bread and pasta.
> 
> ...


Spot on Splinter, Many thanks for your response. I will be following your advice at the end of my current course. How long would be a good time to run the cutting phase? As long as necessary to achieve desired results? I haven't tried cutting yet. This will be my first attempt at the end of my course.

I also did not think about a fat burner. Do you have a recommendation?

Thanks again. Your advice is greatly appreciated.

:becky:


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

If your at 14% and you wanna be 10%.... however long it takes 

You might find you'll get sick and tired of the dieting, so may stop for a week or two. Play it by ear!

Fat burner wise... first of all I start off by saying you dont actually need em if your dieting perfectly and your doing cardio spot on (i.e. keep hr's moderate [130bpm max], length of time say 40-50 mins). However, you could use diamond labs eph30+ which is ephedrine, caffeine and aspirin which is tried and tested and certainly helps give the energy boost and increase lipolysis (energy sourcing from fat). Id suggest if you are going to do this 1 in the morning and one before training, if your training twice a day then one before each session. Cycle it 2 weeks on and one week off. If you really wanted to go into it you could cycle eph30+ for 2 weeks and clenbuterol the other 2 weeks.

You could try a fat burner such as extreme's lean-r and see how you fair with that.


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

splinter said:


> If your at 14% and you wanna be 10%.... however long it takes
> 
> You might find you'll get sick and tired of the dieting, so may stop for a week or two. Play it by ear!
> 
> ...


Many Thanks

I have added all your comments to my word document for reference

:becky:


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

No probs mate good to hear.

There are all sorts of adjustments you could do on your diet, training etc... which will cause your body to induce changes. So keep reading and look at other posts on cutting here.


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

*SIGH*

I'm really struggling to even know how to put a diet plan together  lol

Erm, how do you have a meal if you cannot have brown rice with some meat because of the carbs not going over 100 a day or having muesli for breakfast?

As you can tell I am a newbie to all of this and have never cut before as I have always gone mad on Bulking.

Does anybody out there have a meal plan for me to follow roughly?

My current ingredients I have in stock are:

potatoes

brown rice

brown pasta

pistachio nuts

porridge oats

Muesli

tuna

eggs

semi-skimmed milk

chicken breast

SOMEBODY PLEASE HELP ME!!! :axe: IM GOING MAD WITH MY LACK OF KNOWLEDGE!!

Can anybody guide me into what to eat using the above ingredients? Or even just to tell me what I need and can find in my local tesco would be goood!!!!

HELP HELP HELP HELP HELP!!!

I HAVE A BELLY NOW AFTER ALL THIS TRAINING!!! NICE ARMS YES, NICE BIG CHEST YES, BUT NO DEFINITION!! FAT FAT FATTY FAT!!!!

SOMEBODY PLEASE HEEEEEEEEEEELLLPPP ME!!!!!!!!!

:help:

:help:


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i dotn do food advice really but i hate food so i have 3 shakes a day made up of oats, nana, skimmed milk, natty yoghurt and a shot of protein powder.

chicken and spuds for tea with some baked beans.

some sort of meat slad sandwich for dinner maybe..for me milk again..

can of tuna and a pint of skimmed before bed.

sorted.

oh fcuk this is a cut?

use water instead of some of the milk n reduce as needed..

i cut on milk lol


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

TheCrazyCal said:


> i dotn do food advice really but i hate food so i have 3 shakes a day made up of oats, nana, skimmed milk, natty yoghurt and a shot of protein powder.
> 
> chicken and spuds for tea with some baked beans.
> 
> ...


Eeeeeerrmm??? I'm not quite sure that helped me in any way but thanks anyway lol :becky:


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

dude just cut carbs till you start shrinking.

if you over think it you`ll be constructing spreadsheets next lol


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

TheCrazyCal said:


> dude just cut carbs till you start shrinking.
> 
> if you over think it you`ll be constructing spreadsheets next lol


But where to start? Dont eat what? Stop eating bread? No more tuna sandwhiches? No more baked potatoe and tuna and beans? No more omelette and toast?????? No more muesli for breakfast because of the carbs????

With the ingredients I provided there must be a way I could use them in a diet plan?

Surely they are along the right lines of cutting? Perhaps? Or Not???

Do I in effect just starve myself???? :becky:


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

I have some muesli in the morning and thats half my carbs for the day already if we say it should be fixed at 100g for example!!

Afternoon I have a tuna sandwich or brown rice and chicken and already I have gone over the carb allowance!!!  How cud I possibly work this? What could I eat???

I'm 17st 6 and I want to lose around 12% bf to look more cut.

Its all well and easy to say DUDE CUT UR CARBS but what?? Cut out? Bread? Pasta? Rice? Then what shall I eat instead? Some examples would be great!!!

Morning Meal?

Afternoon Meal?

Evening meal?

Snacks in between?

WOULD BE MUCH APPRECIATED AND REP WOULD BE GIVEN FOR AN EXAMPLE OF THREE CUTTING MEALS FOR THE DAY ANYONE!


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Right mate.

You need to keep all your dead animal sources high.

So chicken, beef, tuna, salmon, oily fishes in general (these are carbless) etc... on the up. Aim for about 300 g's of protein per day. You dont wanna be losing muscle mass now. Protein can be converted into glycogen (carbs) via gluconeogensis, but we'd need to keep the protein intake super high to avoid muscle atrophy (wasting away).

By all means have that jacket potato, only once or twice a week. You need to divulge every once n a while to stay sane.

Keep to eating 6-10 times a day, a shake counts as a meal!

Pasta n bread is likely to cause a more bloatey effect, so brown basmati rice is a sound alternative.

Sweet potato is the best complex carb your going to get.

No maltodextrin, honey, vitargo, waxy maize starch, dextrose etc.... in your post work out shake. These are the extra carbs you dont want... UNLESS! You've not eaten any carbs that day, in that case then its okay.

If you want to say consume more toward the 200g mark of carbs, try and train twice a day if you can, one session being cardio (first thing in the morning on an empty stomach the other being weights followed by say 30-60 mins cardio (the latter being the min n max times - moderate intensity).

Have you thought about possibly using clen or an ECA stack to help assist in doing your cardio and helping to utilise fat as a primary energy store?

You could add the odd fruit here and there, you will want multivitamins and minerals for everything your missing out from fruit n veg if your not eating it.

Heres an example of say a double session of training.

7am wake up - have some caffeine with water.

7:30am - go for a mild jog for about 20-30 mins.

8:15am - eat 2 fried eggs, small handful of oats, scoop of whey protein

10:00am - rich source of protein (30-50g protein) with a complex carb (carb maxing 50g's

12:30pm- repeat previous meal

3:00pm - repeat

5:30pm - protein shake

6:00pm - train

7:30pm - protein shake

8:30pm - meal

10:30pm - pre-bed slow release protein shake.

That's just a quick example off the top of my head, adjust to your lifestyle. That's not a bible or anything..... just a decent example.


----------



## vxrich (Jan 18, 2007)

The Trixsta said:


> I have some muesli in the morning and thats half my carbs for the day already if we say it should be fixed at 100g for example!!
> 
> Afternoon I have a tuna sandwich or brown rice and chicken and already I have gone over the carb allowance!!!  How cud I possibly work this? What could I eat???
> 
> ...


Hi Trixsta

Dont know if this is any good to you but Ive listed my daily exercise and diet for you. Im tryin to get to around 8% bf, im at 13% at the mo. I try to eat every 2 hours (to keep my motabaism goin appparently) Obviously everyone is different but this seems to be working for me even tho I might lower the amount of carbs soon just to speed up the process. Here goes:

My diet and training is as follows:

6.30am 30mins walking on inclined treadmill

7am 60grms porridge with fat free milk and 3 double yolk scrambled eggs. 1x EPH25+ tablet. Inject insulin (9 units novarapid)

9.30am 70gms wholemeal pasta with 150grms chicken breast

12pm 50grms wholemeal pasta with 150grms chicken breast+ handful of macademia or cashew nuts (9 units novarapid)

2pm banana and protein shake. 1x EPH25+ tablet

3pm Weights and 3-5 mile run

4.30pm 3x double yolk egg omlette or 150grm chicken breast or tuna with wholmeal pasta/rice or pitta and salad

6.30pm Protein shake handful of handful of macademia or cashew nuts (9 units novarapid and 24 units lanctus))

8.30pm 3 x boiled eggs if didnt have omlette at 4.30pm or 150grms chicken breasts

9.30 Protein shake with milk

I do swap the chicken for tuna on occasions and also change my carb souces round. I also eat the odd hanful of raisins throughout the day and drink around 3 litres of water per day.

I do this mon -fri with weekends off but try to keep to the same diet. But like a few of the guys have said on this topic ya gotta have some cheat days to keep yourself sane!!

Hope this helps bud


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

lol i dint know you dint know what a carb was lmao.

if not i`d said read the stickeys :becky:


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Point of note.

1g protein = 4 calories

1g carb = 4 calories

1g fat = 9 calories

If your doing the whole numbers game, use the latter to workout your calorific intake.


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

SO, AFTER READING EVERYONES TIPS I HAVE COME UP WITH THE FOLLOWING, COULD SOMEBODY PLEASE ADVISE IF THIS IS ALONG THE RIGHT LINES OF CUTTING. I'M 17 STONE LOOKING TO LOSE AROUND 10% BODYFAT TO LOOK MORE CUT AS MY BULKING DIET HAS ACCUMUMULATED SOME FAT ALONG THE WAY OF BUILDING MUSCLE, THIS 100G ISH CARBS A DAY IS KILLING ME LOL SOOO HUNGRY!!! SUCH A DRAMATIC DROP FROM MY BULKING DIET!!! ANYWAY THANKS FOR TAKING A LOOK. MUCH APPRECIATED :becky:



Breakfast

2 Fried Eggs - 12g protein - 14g fat

Handful Of Oats - 30g carbs - 5g protein - 4g fat

Glass of Semi Skimmed Milk 400ml - Protein: 14g - Carbs: 18g - Fat 7g:

Total: 31g Protein - 25g Fat - 48g Carbs

Meal

Brown Rice- 55g carb - 5g protein - 2g fat

2 Tin of Tuna - 47g protein - Fat 1.2g

Total: 55g carb - 52g protein - 3.2g fat

Meal

AS ABOVE BUT MIGHT REPLACE A TIN OF TUNA WITH MACKERAL IN TOMATOE SAUCE SO RESULTING NUTRITIONAL VALUE WOULD BE EITHER

55g carb - 52g protein - 3.2g fat

OR

58g Carb - 38g Protein - 5g Fat

Meal

Protein shake

Meal

Handful of roasted pistachio nuts 70g

19g Protein - 37g Fat - 20g Carb

Meal

Onken Fat Free Strawberry Yoghurt

20g carbs - 12g protein - 0.5g fat
​


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Looks alright to me.

Would maybe add in more protein shakes though to meet your high protein requirements.


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

splinter said:


> Looks alright to me.
> 
> Would maybe add in more protein shakes though to meet your high protein requirements.


Thank you splinter. Tried to add reputation but says I have to spread it first been trying to reload for you lol

Thanks Again

:becky:


----------



## vxrich (Jan 18, 2007)

Think Id swap the fried eggs for scrambled or poached. You will get ya fat from the nuts and meats etc. Also try and get a bit more protein in on your last meal. I usually have a protein shake with milk as its supposed to release the protein slower into ya system.Are you doin any cardio?


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

vxrich said:


> Think Id swap the fried eggs for scrambled or poached. You will get ya fat from the nuts and meats etc. Also try and get a bit more protein in on your last meal. I usually have a protein shake with milk as its supposed to release the protein slower into ya system.Are you doin any cardio?


ok cool, nice one. i prefer scrambelled anyway and much cleaner instead of getting fat everywhere.

Thank You 

Also my cardio is intense on karate sessions on a monday and wednesday and i run most mornings, i have neglected the weights at the moment so feel i should be hitting those again as i dont want to be losing muscle mass while cutting and still want to maintain the muscle.


----------



## vxrich (Jan 18, 2007)

Id get back on the weights if you can. That way you should be able to maintain muscle but burn the fat but unfortunateley it takes time as Im finding out!!


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

The Trixsta said:


> ok cool, nice one. i prefer scrambelled anyway and much cleaner instead of getting fat everywhere.
> 
> Thank You
> 
> Also my cardio is intense on karate sessions on a monday and wednesday and i run most mornings, i have neglected the weights at the moment so feel i should be hitting those again as i dont want to be losing muscle mass while cutting and still want to maintain the muscle.


If you cant do a splits of 4-5 days, maybe do full body instead over 3 days?


----------



## pjcoles (Sep 19, 2010)

check this out mate It a bit to read but works for me good luck on the crash.

Weight Loss Eating Plan for Men.

Wake Up 1 large glass of water

Workout Train, high intensity, for not longer than 60 min.

Training in the morning on an empty stomach is best for burning fat all day, as it boosts your resting metabolic rate (RMR). If it is not possible to train in the morning, your training session can be moved to any time of the day. Remember that your pre-workout and post-workout supplementation and meals will shift accordingly.

Minutes before Breakfast (or Workout) 2-3 Phedra-Cut XT with 1 glass of water

Meal 1 - Breakfast Option 1

1 cup of cooked oats or oat bran with one scoop (½ serving) of USN Pure Protein IGF-1

1 cup coffee /tea (with skimmed milk)

1 green apple / ½ grape fruit

1-2 CLA caps.

option 2

2 slices seedloaf or rye bread, toasted

3 egg whites and 1 whole egg

1 cup coffee /tea (with skimmed milk, if required)

1 pear / 1 peach

1-2 CLA caps

option 3

1x200g grilled fish fillet

1 cup Bran flakes e.g. All-Bran

1 cup black coffee / Green Tea

2 plums / ½ grape fruit

1-2 CLA caps

THIS BREAKFAST ISNT JUST ONE BREAKFAST ITS FOR YOU TO MIX UP HOW YOU PLEASE TRY BREAKING IT DOWN TO TWO TO THREE PARTS OF YOUR CHOICE.

30 minutes after Breakfast 1 large glass of water

Meal 2 - Mid Morning 1 serving USN Pure Protein IGF-1

30 minutes after Meal 2 1 large glass of water

30 minutes before Lunch 2-3 Phedra-Cut XT with 1 large glass of water

Meal 3 - Lunch Option 1

1 large baked/microwaved sweet potato or potato (cooled)

1x200g skinless chicken breast or

hake fillet (microwaved or grilled with Spray 'n Cook)

1 cup of cooked broccoli

1-2 CLA caps.

option 2

2 slices seedloaf or rye bread

1-1½ tin of solid tuna in water

1 green apple or two slices of fresh pineapple

½ cup of mixed vegetables

1-2 CLA caps.

option 3

¾ cup lean minced meat (beef/ostrich) + canned tomato (fried in Spray 'n Cook)

1 cup pasta

1 cup of French or Greek salad (drizzled with lemon juice and 1 tsp olive oil)

1-2 CLA caps.

30 minutes after Meal 3 1 large glass of water

30 minutes before Meal 4 2-3 Phedra-Cut XT with 1 large glass of water

Meal 4 - Mid Afternoon 1 serving USN Pure Protein IGF-1

30 minutes after Meal 4 1 large glass of water

Meal 5 - Dinner Option 1

1x200g skinless chicken breast or

hake fillet (microwaved or grilled with Spray 'n Cook) or chicken stir-fry

1 cup of cooked broccoli or stir-fry veggies

1 cup noodles or brown rice

1-2 CLA caps.

option 2

1-1½ tin of solid tuna in water or tuna salad (1 Tbs Lite mayo)

3 cups of mixed vegetables

1-2 CLA caps.

option 3

1x200g lean grilled steak

½ cup of cooked or steamed green beans/peas with carrots

1 large potato (baked/ microwaved) or 1 cup brown rice

1-2 CLA caps

Meal 6 - Late Evening ½ serving USN Pure Protein IGF-1

obviously don't bang all these in at one there just options of meals for you to break down!!!

Important notes for Best ResultsLimit: Table salt, sugar and sweetened products, oils* (focus on extra virgin olive oil, canola oil, flax seed oil or cod liver oil), margarine*, butter*, salad dressing (Lite)*, other sauces and products with preservatives, all cold drinks and fruit juices (except for 0 calorie drinks like Tab), alcoholic drinks, and full-cream dairy products

Take 2-3 servings of fat-free yogurt/milk (1 cup = serving) or cottage cheese (2 Tbs = serving) per day and limit low-fat cheese e.g. Mozzarella, Ricotta, Feta, Edam to 3 servings (total of 1½ cup grated cheese) a week.

*Limit to 4 teaspoons per day

Take note of the following Take 2-3 servings of fat-free yogurt/milk (1 cup = serving) or cottage cheese (2 Tbs = serving) per day and limit low-fat cheese e.g. Mozzarella, Ricotta, Feta, Edam to 3 servings (total of 1½ cup grated cheese) a week.

*Limit to 4 teaspoons per day

•Drink at least 10 glasses of water per day, calcium, magnesium and Vitamin C, multi-vitamin and -mineral complex with added weight support

•Have enough sleep, 7 to 8 hours per day.

AND IF YOU WHANT TO HAVE A NAUGHTY DAY OF TRIXSTA FROM THE DIEAT JUST TO STOP YOUSELF FROM GOING MAD FROM THE CRAVINGS MATE


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

pjcoles said:


> 1 cup of cooked oats or oat bran with one scoop (½ serving) of USN Pure Protein IGF-1
> 
> 1 cup coffee /tea (with skimmed milk)
> 
> ...


Bit much for a first breakfast.... you may want to listen your breakfast options again.


----------



## pjcoles (Sep 19, 2010)

splinter said:


> Bit much for a first breakfast.... you may want to listen your breakfast options again.


haha no mate my bad if i didn't make it clear these are just options to have in the morning they need to be broken down to two to three parts out of the list haha any man would burst to intake that in the morning never mind training on it sorry for any confusion. ( the lists are options to very the diet for you to choose from )


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

LOL

Thanks for the info

Much appreciated


----------

